# east pass jetties



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

ive been hitting the west jettie every weekend and today it paid off. caught this beauty on the gulf side right where the rocks meet the shore. fought it for 5 minutes or so while i was tip toeing my way back to the sand. 27 inches on the dot!! :thumbup:

oh and if someone could tell me what that cut is at the bottom of its tail is; whether he just rubbed up against something or what? it would be awesome


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting dot scheme on that one. Nice fish. I did notice the sore on his tale. From an old bite or infection you think?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

yea i love catching redfish because of the dots. i dunno about the tail. it was running right by the rocks so maybe it got on top of one with some barnicles or something?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

How was the June grass?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Poop


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

when people handle them w/ dry hands, they rub off the protective layer of slime on the fish,which lets bacteria in so maybe that's what happend


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

ZombieKiller said:


> How was the June grass?





ZombieKiller said:


> Poop


you answered yourself haha. like poop. i couldnt even really cast in the pass without reelin a clump back



Redneckracoon said:


> when people handle them w/ dry hands, they rub off the protective layer of slime on the fish,which lets bacteria in so maybe that's what happend


maybe so. that sounds like as good an explination as any


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice red!!! And he came with a free gold spoon,bonus!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

na that was mine. i didnt have a pair of pliers and couldnt get it out with my fingers so i just unclipped it lol


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

The dots on the tail look like a heart. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

hmm. i didnt notice that till now. or i woulda taken a close-up and made it my avatar lol


----------

